# desde hace más de 5 años



## Sanpero6

Hallo Leute,
¿Cómo diríais "estudio alemán desde hace más de cinco años"?
a. ich lerne Deutsch seit mehr als 5 Jahren
b. ich lerne Deutsch seit über 5 Jahren
Oder sind beide korrekt??

Danke schön!


----------



## kunvla

Sanpero6 said:


> Hallo Leute,
> ¿Cómo diríais "estudio alemán desde hace más de cinco años"?
> a. ich lerne Deutsch seit mehr als 5 Jahren
> b. ich lerne Deutsch seit über 5 Jahren
> Oder sind beide korrekt??
> 
> Danke schön!


Gerne.

Saludos,


----------



## anahiseri

otra:
ich lerne schon länger als 5 Jahre Deutsch


----------



## Cyberia

Ist es möglich die Präposition *vor* benutzen?

   Zum Beispeil: "Ich lerne Deutsch *vor* mehr als 5 Jahren."


----------



## kunvla

Cyberia said:


> Ist es möglich die Präposition *vor* benutzen?
> 
> Zum Beispeil: "Ich lerne Deutsch *vor* mehr als 5 Jahren."


Pero sí en:

"Ich habe *vor* mehr als 5 Jahren *angefangen*, Deutsch zu lernen".

Saludos,


----------



## Cyberia

kunvla said:


> Pero sí en:
> 
> "Ich habe *vor* mehr als 5 Jahren *angefangen*, Deutsch zu lernen".
> 
> Saludos,



Muchas gracias por la corrección. Una pregunta: ¿el significado es el mismo si se sustantiviza el segundo verbo? 

   "Ich habe vor mehr als 5 Jahren angefangen, Deutsch *zum Lernen*"

   Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tonerl

"Ich habe vor mehr als 5 Jahren angefangen, _Deutsch *zum Lernen*"  _
"Ich habe *vor* mehr als 5 Jahren *angefangen*,* Deutsch zu lernen"*.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Cyberia said:


> "Ich habe vor mehr als 5 Jahren angefangen, Deutsch *zum Lernen*"


No tiene sentido.
Pero las siguientes sí lo tienen:

"Ich habe vor mehr als 5 Jahren angefangen, Vokabeln aufzuschreiben, *um Deutsch zu lernen*".
"Ich habe vor mehr als 5 Jahren angefangen, alle möglichen Tipps *zum Deutschlernen* zu sammeln".

Saludos,


----------

